# State park hunting changes passed



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like those proposed rules passed.

https://www.ksl.com/article/46722106/you-can-now-hunt-at-most-of-utahs-state-parks

The law as stated on the rules.utah.gov hasn't changed to reflect it yet, but hopefully the changes that remove the quarter mile and one mile restrictions got in there too.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Some of the ignorant comments on KSL, as usual, are popcorn worthy entertainment.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I never read the comments, but had to after that post. Oh man, classic! 

I love how hard some hunters try to claim how badly we hate killing animals. If it was all about being outdoors and enjoying time with the family, you don't need a weapon or a permit in hand to enjoy that fully. 

And I agree, state parks should be for everyone, but only if they agree with me. 

Good stuff, a nice little break for entertainment this afternoon. Back to the grind...


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah the irony of the "state parks should be for everyone" comment was classic. I missed the hunting apologists, must have been approved by the KSL information ministry after I first read the comment section. I swear, apologizing for killing an animal you intend to eat has become the new norm. Watch enough of those survival reality TV shows, and it's a reoccurring theme. Probably to make PETA people less offended.


----------

